# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  windows  again

## dzcook

well  read  a lot of  past post re my  windows  did one sanded  painted  puttied  and  looked  good  new  screws  for the  hinges  same as  was on the  window  but  now  put  it back in  and it  dont  fit  anymore ? its  stickiing  for  about 300mm along  one  side  as if the  window  has  gone out of  shape ? 
still  looks  sq  and is the  only  window i  have  done  so its  not as if i have  mixed them up  yet it  wont  close ? 
I cant  see how  a  few  layers of paint  could  make it  so out of  shape  ( thats  paint on the  window and the frame ) 
is exactly the same  size  hinges  (  came off the  windows  i  removed  from the  kitchen)  as the  oringnal  ones  some  how  got  broken     the  screws  are the  same  except they  are  phillips  slots  not  straight  ones but  size  and  shape  are the  same   
will  be  very annoyed if i  have  to  start   planning  the  window  down  now its  all  painted  etc  
so  any one got  any ideas ? 
thks 
david

----------


## soundman

try to get the right window inthe right hole with the right hinges. 
windows & doors are usualy fitted "in place" bbecause there are minir differences in all the bits. 
If you can't get a dead match up all may not be lost.
shaving the hinge mortices should get you there.

----------


## Jon

David, 
I am no expert but a couple of suggestions 
As soundman said, make sure you have the correct window in the correct opening. 
The paint will not have made the window go out of shape but if it was a close fit in a couple of places before you started, a couple of coats of paint could definitly cause it to bind. 
If the paint is not fully cured it will be a bit "grabby" and the window will not slide.  Try rubbing the effected part with candle wax as a lubricant but if it is this tight the paint will eventually get rub/wear marks.  A clue, were there rub marks originally? 
On which edge is it sticking, hinge side, opening side, top or bottom.  If it is bottom, loosen the screws on the hinge and see if you can leaver the window up a little and then retighten the screws while maintaing the pressure 
or if it is the side, once again with soundman, shave the hinge mortices 
Jon

----------


## journeyman Mick

Are the faces of the hinge leaves flush with the frame and window? Are the screws flush with the leaves? If either of these are out by even 2mm it will equate to 5-10mm difference at the end of the window. You may have to "ease" the hinges. This can only be done on good quality hinges. If the window is sticking at the bottom then hold a 3" nail between the leaves of the bottom hinge and close the window. You may have to "bounce" the window closed a few times. Just take it easy only push it a little bit. Open the window and remove the nail, try the window for fit, repeat as neccesary. If it's sticking at the top do the top hinge. 
Mick

----------


## dzcook

ok  guys  shaved  the  (mortise ? )  at the top  where the  top  hinge  fitted in   and that  fixed it  up  eventually  (  3 gose at it  )   but  now its  sticking  at the  bottom  edge of the  frame the  other  end of  window  away from the  hinge  so  have  shaved that  and  at  least  at  monet  can close the  window    is s till not  a good  fit  
this is the only  window that i  have  done  so  havent  mixed up the  window  will  check the screws  tomorrow  but they  are  tight  and  flush in  hinge    
to me its as if the  window  has  dropped  at  one  edge doing the hinge  has  pulled it  back a bit    perhaps i  should  take  a bit  more off that hinge mortise and  pull the top of the  frame,of the  window   back into the frame but  it dose seem  to be getting  a  bit tight down the  hinge  side  of  window  against  frame already  and  doing that  will make it  tighter  
what  do  u  guys  think 
david

----------

